# When to change the recoil spring for a Glock 22?



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know when is it recomended to change the recoil spring for a G22?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Should be in owners manual or on Glock site. Good luck.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

When and if it starts jamming or 100,000 rounds--which ever comes first! Seriously--not sure. I can check my armorer's DVD soon though. I think it tells what to look for.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ram Rod said:


> When and if it starts jamming or 100,000 rounds--which ever comes first! ..........


+1 Just practice with it on a weekly basis and it will tell you! My guess is that it will not be in the next 20 or more years! :!:


----------



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, I thought 2-3 thousand rounds it will start jamming but I guess they will go way over that. Has anyone tried the seperate spring and rod they sell? Is it any better?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

GrkPilot said:


> Wow, I thought 2-3 thousand rounds it will start jamming but I guess they will go way over that. Has anyone tried the seperate spring and rod they sell? Is it any better?


Don't even mess with the stock Glock parts until you start having problems. Like the others said, change it when it starts to jam, which will definitely be a whole lot more than your 2-3k rounds.

-Jeff-


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Even if you go with an aftermarket recoil spring/rod assembly, I'd seriously suggest the captive ones.


----------



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Even if you go with an aftermarket recoil spring/rod assembly, I'd seriously suggest the captive ones.


Aren't the captive ones harder to clean?


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

When it breaks. Don't get fooled by the little nicks or scratches, the spring is still good to go.

My G35 has seen 6K rounds so far and the spring works like a charm.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

GrkPilot said:


> Aren't the captive ones harder to clean?


Not at all. Besides--what are you cleaning a guide rod for anyway? If it's metal, just wipe and rust prevent it. Most of them can be broken down anyway--just in order to change the spring.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

GrkPilot said:


> Wow, I thought 2-3 thousand rounds it will start jamming but I guess they will go way over that. Has anyone tried the seperate spring and rod they sell? Is it any better?


I use both captured and un captured with the stainless rod.They both work well but with the un-captured,I can play with spring weight,like for hot loads in my g20.


----------

